# Gower - Wild Camping



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

Good Afternoon All,
We are thinking of a trip to the Gower next weekend, can anyone suggest any wild camping spots in that area.

Many thanks Phil


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

moorapples said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> We are thinking of a trip to the Gower next weekend, can anyone suggest any wild camping spots in that area.
> 
> Many thanks Phil


The only places I can think of are around Swansea Airfield , Oxwich Bay car park not sure if there is a barrier there now , Rhossili car park may be ok , have a look on Google maps see what you think but I would be prepared to be moved on .


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Evs54 said:


> moorapples said:
> 
> 
> > Good Afternoon All,
> ...


Not sure if overnight wild camping is allowed.

I think Rhossili car park will have its barrier down.

There were people overnighting at the Mumbles Limeslade car parks last week


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

[]

Not sure if overnight wild camping is allowed.

I think Rhossili car park will have its barrier down.

There were people overnighting at the Mumbles Limeslade car parks last week[/quote]

Yes agree with you not a very good area to wild camp .


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

A better forum to ask on might be www.wildcamping.co.uk It's set up specially for people who mostly wildcamp. It has POI for most of the UK and Europe. There is also a cracking prize draw for anyone joining this month!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I love the Gower but hardly ever go there anymore, we don't wildcamp but all the campsites have ludicrous prices, a shame :roll:


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Kaytutt said:


> I love the Gower but hardly ever go there anymore, we don't wildcamp but all the campsites have ludicrous prices, a shame :roll:


Same here , we usually visit the Pembrokshire coast also easier to get to with best views in the country I think .


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Evs54 said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Gower but hardly ever go there anymore, we don't wildcamp but all the campsites have ludicrous prices, a shame :roll:
> ...


Us too and we really like the Brecon/Builth area.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

]

Us too and we really like the Brecon/Builth area.[/quote]

And incase people are not aware Brecon / Builth area which is in the County of Powys the Council allows overnight parking for motorhomes .


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kaytutt said:


> I love the Gower but hardly ever go there anymore, we don't wildcamp but all the campsites have ludicrous prices, a shame :roll:


Agreed! In September we stayed at St Davids on the Pembroke coast at one of the best sites we have ever visited. We then went down to the Gower and stayed at a much less agreeable site but paid £7 a night more for the privilege. Much better views on the Pembroke coast as well 8)

Caulkhead


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Agreed! In September we stayed at St Davids on the Pembroke coast at one of the best sites we have ever visited. We then went down to the Gower and stayed at a much less agreeable site but paid £7 a night more for the privilege. Much better views on the Pembroke coast as well 8)

Caulkhead[/quote]

Did you stay at Caerfai that's a good site also a great site other side of St David's called Celtic Camping .


----------



## littlebrit (Nov 9, 2013)

Dunvant Rugby club with hook up you will be on your own after 23.00 hrs when the bar staff leave the bar you will see wood peckers Jays and a lot more if your up early and as the sun goes down I think it is around £5.00 per night


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Dunvant would be on the absolute outskirts of the Gower but that's really useful to know Littlebrit, thanks


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Back to you moorapples (Phil),
Did you eventually find somewhere to stay on Gower??
Several Motorhomes were parked up in Mumbles over the weekend (Knab Rock car park, Pay and Display £4.50, entrance just past Verdis Italian Café/Restaurant, before the Pier).
This seems to be the norm at present with a number of 'regulars'!! 
I don't think it's official, but seems to be tolerated. 
The Council have put up 'No overnight parking' signs on some of the smaller car parks, but nothing here as of yesterday. 
I'll keep an eye on the situation and report here if anything changes! Long may it continue. 
Best Regards, Lindsay


----------



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks every one for your advice. We did end up going to the Gower for not as long as planned and due to the fact we could not arrive till late we booked on to the Caravan Club site at Gowerton. Very nice and quiet. had two good days exploring. I asked about wild camping since had not been there before and on looking at the OS map there appeared to be some nice looking spots/car parks on the coast. I was obviously wrong. Thanks again for the tips/replies.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Any updated wildcamping locations on Gower. Recommendations appreciated.


----------

